
Handsfree YouTube 360 – Head tracking to look around in YouTube 360 videos - boramalper
https://handsfree-youtube.glitch.me/
======
boramalper
I just found this demo and thought it was amazing but more importantly so well
executed that it didn't even feel like a kludge!

Just a few quick points:

\- Better try on desktop.

\- The library that powers head tracking support is:
[https://github.com/labofoz/handsfree.js](https://github.com/labofoz/handsfree.js)

